# Frank James



## Grandmaster Yoda (Jan 18, 2014)

ENIGMA2019 said:


> I like his skits but, his older stuff has had me rotf  Because of his verbiage/comparisons/examples/sarcasm -- People not paying attention and judging by surface level would just think he comes off as slow/uneducated. Yeah, right lol
> 
> 
> Do you consider yourself a feeler? INFJ's do not tend to emote emotions unless, you are close to them. No? _looks at INFJ listed under your pic_


Not emoting emotions is for INFPs.

Debunked!

INFJ door Slam also debunked!


----------



## ENIGMA2019 (Jun 1, 2015)

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> Not emoting emotions is for INFPs.
> 
> Debunked!
> 
> INFJ door Slam also debunked!


If you say so ISFP  I do agree with INFx types not emoting (true deep) emotions- generally. Unless, it is someone close to them or they are going through some serious shit. Surface level usually does not show internal turbulence.


----------



## ENIGMA2019 (Jun 1, 2015)

Joe Black said:


> Has anyone seen his FIRST VIDEO? (if it's still there?) it was NYE and he’s talking about how he’s depressed and he looks like a hobo sorta. And his voice was low, slow droning. He looked kinda off putting. You look at his latest stuff and he’s a completely different person! Like this celebrity pretty boy type that reminds me of James Marsden (Cyclops in Xmen)
> 
> I saw this one video where it all changed... The one about his new haircut. He was so proud of it! 😂🤣 He mentioned how he felt like a new person. Indeed he acts like one too. That was the pivotal moment. BH (before haircut) and AH (After haircut).
> 
> ...


I have never watched the first one(s). I know I have watched his stuff on and off for years. I laughed so hard I cried when he was making fun of something and talked about "killing a bee with a glock."

Just to be clear- I do not condone any killing of bees. That is one of the few insects I think people should leave alone.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda (Jan 18, 2014)

ENIGMA2019 said:


> If you say so ISFP  I do agree with INFx types not emoting (true deep) emotions- generally. Unless, it is someone close to them or they are going through some serious shit. Surface level usually does not show internal turbulence.


I standby with complete convinction that this is an Introverted Feeling trait!

Go home and reflect upon your actions.


----------



## Lauren222 (Apr 10, 2021)

This girl is INFJ. If you look at the photos, you can notice how they both have the spaced out Ni expression, but she has the emotional intensity going on (whereas he doesn’t). He is more typical of being a guy in the sense of being a T-type, since a majority of men are. He’s not what I would call a particularly emotionally attuned guy, although he is both intelligent and Intuitive.

Just my opinion 🙂

I hope I posted these photos correctly. I’m still new lol


----------



## ENIGMA2019 (Jun 1, 2015)

You must be young- new person.


Grandmaster Yoda said:


> I standby with complete convinction that this is an Introverted Feeling trait!
> 
> Go home and reflect upon your actions.


Just for you _grins_








Speaking of feelings...


----------



## Squirt (Jun 2, 2017)

I need to up my Fe game so I can be completely confident in my intimate knowledge of other people's emotional lives by watching their Youtube videos.


----------



## Lauren222 (Apr 10, 2021)

Squirt said:


> I need to up my Fe game so I can be completely confident in my intimate knowledge of other people's emotional lives by watching their Youtube videos.


🙄

“If I cannot do it myself, then no one can. It simply doesn’t exist.” 🦄 
#logic


----------



## Joe Black (Apr 1, 2015)

You know, I’ve just accepted the FJ channel for what it is now... FJ isn’t aiming for nuanced realistic representations of all types... It's just quick rapid junk-food humour, poking fun, short and sweet, one-liner-ish skits.

Before I saw FJ, MBTI world was kind dry tbh, overly deep, taking itself too seriously. I liked the fun side of it (before coming to PerC).
I had given up on MBTI, and FJ pulled me back in. I probably wouldn’t be posting on PerC right now if it wasn’t for FJ (for better or worse 😬)

Yes... Even more MBTI fun here...


----------



## explodokills (Nov 10, 2017)

Joe Black said:


> You know, I’ve just accepted the FJ channel for what it is now... FJ isn’t aiming for nuanced realistic representations of all types... It's just quick rapid junk-food humour, poking fun, short and sweet, one-liner-ish skits.
> 
> Before I saw FJ, MBTI world was kind dry tbh, overly deep, taking itself too seriously. I liked the fun side of it (before coming to PerC).
> I had given up on MBTI, and FJ pulled me back in. I probably wouldn’t be posting on PerC right now if it wasn’t for FJ (for better or worse 😬)
> ...


Indeed, variety is the spice of life ☺


----------



## Squirt (Jun 2, 2017)

Lauren222 said:


> 🙄
> 
> “If I cannot do it myself, then no one can. It simply doesn’t exist.” 🦄
> #logic


Perhaps you should write FJ a letter so he can benefit from your profound insights.


----------



## Stevester (Feb 28, 2016)

I love his 16 personality types in X situation videos. They have high production value and just the right amount of time for each type to land a joke. I do get annoyed with the way he portrays some types though with the same hook week after week. Like the ISFP breaks into a song, the ESTJ yells at Timmy, the INFP goes unnoticed by society and INFJ is....anxious? Because yeah, only INFJs suffer from anxiety. Still, many bits of his have given me a genuine laugh. My personal fave is ESFP as a Youtuber bit. His other videos are suuuuuuuuuuuuper standard though. It's like_ ''Hey! Did you know ExTJs struggle with their inner emotions??''_ like serious basic MBTI stuff that people figure out after 30 minutes of looking into it. 

I actually think he's xNFP and I suspect he also knows that, but like many people he probably mistyped himself as INFJ and realized it later on that it wasn't actually his type. But by the time he made several videos he just couldn't backtrack on that and set the record straight.


----------



## X10E8 (Apr 28, 2021)




----------



## Joe Black (Apr 1, 2015)

I find FJ such an awesome guy when he’s being real. He’s actually quite humble, self aware, (really) knowledgeable and it's hard to see all these good traits in his recent stuff. The recent stuff makes it seem like he’s a shallow MBTI beginner when in fact he actually knows a lot and has demonstrated it. It is what it is... Comedy now rather than deep dive

I have a love/hate for both his old and new style.

BTW FJ’s first Video





FJ being deep





FJ’s understanding and appreciation of cognitive functions and his take on INFJ VS INFP





the Makeover/Haircut that changed his life AND Youtubing style 😂


----------



## explodokills (Nov 10, 2017)

What would the odds be if FJ had a secret account on PerC and lurked around here from time to time...


----------



## The Last (Apr 19, 2020)

He has three different tones. The first is he does a bunch of videos about being introverted and it's like okay whatever. The second is he does the 16 personalities in situations videos which are hit or miss, but more often miss. It's such a good idea I wish it worked out better. The third is that he tries to explain typology and kind of wavers in between saying surface level truths about types, generalizations anyone could say they relate to for the type, and just being completely wrong. Like for instance, he types Ben Shapiro as an ENTP even though Ben Shapiro is very obviously an Te user, no matter if you like the guy or not, and then the reason he gives is that Ben Shapiro debates for a living and ENTP is the debater? As if none of the other thinking types could be considered debaters. He even goes further beyond to describe the way he debates as being quick on his feet about debating. It's like take a moment and consider that ENTJ and INTJ can also be argumentative and quick on their feet. It's just a lot of stuff like that. There are instances where he tries to explain intuition and it only ever goes as far as generic creativity or not wanting to deal with chores of whatever. It's unfortunate because his videos are very high quality and he seems likeable enough apart from that.


----------



## Lauren222 (Apr 10, 2021)

Squirt said:


> Perhaps you should write FJ a letter so he can benefit from your profound insights.


:edit: nvm Whatever Trevor 🙂😘


----------



## Lauren222 (Apr 10, 2021)

The Last said:


> He has three different tones. The first is he does a bunch of videos about being introverted and it's like okay whatever. The second is he does the 16 personalities in situations videos which are hit or miss, but more often miss. It's such a good idea I wish it worked out better. The third is that he tries to explain typology and kind of wavers in between saying surface level truths about types, generalizations anyone could say they relate to for the type, and just being completely wrong. Like for instance, he types Ben Shapiro as an ENTP even though Ben Shapiro is very obviously an Te user, no matter if you like the guy or not, and then the reason he gives is that Ben Shapiro debates for a living and ENTP is the debater? As if none of the other thinking types could be considered debaters. He even goes further beyond to describe the way he debates as being quick on his feet about debating. It's like take a moment and consider that ENTJ and INTJ can also be argumentative and quick on their feet. It's just a lot of stuff like that. There are instances where he tries to explain intuition and it only ever goes as far as generic creativity or not wanting to deal with chores of whatever. It's unfortunate because his videos are very high quality and he seems likeable enough apart from that.


This is very much along the lines of my own perception about him 👍


----------



## Lauren222 (Apr 10, 2021)

I just wanted to add that despite any criticisms I have and whether or not he is actually INFJ... I do like his channel. Many of his videos are fun and uplifting!


----------



## Eset (Jun 7, 2016)

Hm.
Not really that fond of him.
He does nothing wrong, but I'm not that interested in those kinds of contents.


----------

